# Need input 2004 Altima -93k- wont turn over!



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello! Thank you for this forum.

I recently moved to the Atlanta metro area.

Can someone here recommend a good Nissan repair shop near Roswell-Alpharetta?

I have a 2004 Nissan Altima with 93000 miles. The car has been really great. Bought is used in 2006 with 34000 miles.
In the past month this is what happened:
Sometimes I would go out to the car and have problems starting it.Eventually started though.
I would crank it and it would try to start. Then nothing. Eventually started though.
Then give it some gas and it would start. This happened more and more.
Then this weekend. It wouldn't start. I jumped it. Still wouldn't start but it still sounds like it wants to turn over though.
No check engine light. Just the service soon light goes on.
I called the dealership to see if all the recalls were repaired before I bought the car and the work has been done.
Don't have money to take it to dealership and be hit with more than a thousand dollar repair bill.
Any ideas?
The starter?
Airflow sensor?

How much will it cost to repair?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

1st off it's nice to see someone else from the southeast. 2nd the service engine soon light is the check engine light. If at all possible scan the car for stored codes, you can rent a scan tool from a parts house and DIY. They will charge you for the tool but refund the money when you bring it back. 

If it won't turn over there is a few possibility's. 1 battery, 2 starter 3 you locked it up. From the description it sounds like you had a bad crank/cam sensor, then ignored it and it has gotten even worse. I have seen 100's of altima's that wont start but will turn over and 90% of the time it was the cam/crank sensor's.

If you replace them or have someone replace them follow these words from a guy who works on them everyday. DO NOT use the cam/crank kit! Same junk you just had go bad on you. You can replace the cam sensor with what you had in it, ABSOLUTELY do NOT put the same crappy crank sensor back in. For the good crank sensor go to the dealer and ask for the metal crank sensor. When Nissan figured out the junk of crank sensor's they had, they had a better one with a metal sensor tip. It rarely goes bad.

I've seen the same OEM sensors put in and they go bad as soon as the next day. 

What happens is the sensors don't have a good seal and they leak internally which then gets into the connector. Which fries them again.


----------



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for your reply. I had my car towed into the dealership today. You are correct. It turned out to be those two sensors. After doing some research on the internet, it turns out that a lot of 2004 Altimas have this problem. I called Nissan and complained and got a case number etc... I told the service manager there appears to be a defect. He didn't even fight me on it. He called the Nissan company line and put in a request for a courtesy installation? He didn't get an answer yet. I'll see what happens tomorrow. They want $310.00 dollars for the repair but I dont know how much of it I will have to pay. I will pray for a good outcome. Is there anything else I can do? I assume since it is a Nissan dealership that they would use Nissan parts? 
How far are you from Atlanta metro? Just wondering. I live in the area now but I am originally from the Philadelphia-NJ area. For me...it is taking some adjusting. Thanks. I will let you know how I make out.
I appreciate the time you took out to answer my post.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm in birmingham, Al. They may do a goodwill warranty on that.


----------

